# Расскажите о баяне Белорусь.



## Kyjivskyi (27 Мар 2013)

Есть возможность по адекватной цене купить баян Белорусь. Раньше играл на Этюде и Рубине 6. Как он выглядит посравнению с этими баянами. И, ещё в этой Беларуси дырочка 2-5мм в меху, реально ли заклеить, и не будет ли это сильно разгерметизировать копрессию? Вот ссылка на его фото http://i052.radikal.ru/1303/36/fca7396c5821.jpg


----------



## sedovmika (28 Мар 2013)

Самый простой - взять два кусочка скотча, и заклеить изнутри и снаружи поврежденное место. Проверено, - хватает надолго, герметичность восстанавливается полностью в этом месте. 
Любой инструмент можно узнать только в сравнении - поиграв на нем, - постарайтесь сравнить текущее состояние инструмента с Рубином и Этюдом, - насколько он шикарнее их и стоит ли овчина выделки!


----------



## Kyjivskyi (30 Мар 2013)

Дякую за відповідь) Только что разобрал,снял мех, заклею с внутренней стороны скотчем,а поверх лейкопластырем (большим куском) ,а то скотчи со временем отклеиваются. Но, разобрав Беларусь увидел следующее, язычки кожанные в некоторых местах поодходили, возможно это и есть причина того,что,например "си" во время длительной ноты звучит неравномерно,а как-бы с изменением амплитуды,при чём з равномерной цикличностью, тоесть сперва тише,потом громче,потом тише, это при одном нажатии,и разведении меха, может причина как-раз в неплотном прилегании кожанных накладок? Или в чём-то другом,и как эти накладки можно выпрямить? Фото состояния можно посмотреть по ссылке. Спасибо за ответы. Если заметите нафото ещё какие-то проблемы - напишите. http://s018.radikal.ru/i501/1303/d4/839b2ad23309.jpg http://s019.radikal.ru/i603/1303/e4/e40c508ae8e6.jpg


----------



## AlexDm (7 Май 2013)

Фабрики как таковой в Белоруссии давно уже не существует. Ни одного нормального инструмента бывшей Молодеченской фабрики на практике не встречалось. Купить ребёнку баян Белорусь - напрочь отбить желание заниматься музыкой. Поэтому лучше уж иметь Этюд или Рубин. А в Молодечно сейчас изготавливают баяны Zonta - это уже инструменты другого уровня и ценового диапазона.


----------



## AlexandreF (7 Май 2013)

Посмотрите в соседней теме про ржавые голоса обсуждалась ровно эта ситуация. Переклеивал сам, снимал лайку, смочив теплой водой гладил теплым утюгом, потом сушил под прессом и приклеивал обратно. Результат хороший. Посмотрим что будет через пару месяцев.


----------

